# All my pigeons for give away free !!



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

All YOU have to do is prove I have EVER Poxed or PMV any of my pigeons since 1984....And you know,no one is getting any free pigeons from me...Unless I am gifting a couple to you,because your my friend....

You say I`m crazy??...Yes...Crazy like a fox...I had a RCH(yb) succomb to PMV,way back in the 1980`s....Since then,nadda...Nothing...Never had a pigeon with Pox...Have never seen a pigeon with Pox in person...Lucky you say ??...No...I have built up a colony of pigeons by keeping 40 or less over the winter...I have eliminated any pigeons which couldn`t stay healthy without being medicated....I have kept pigeons that probally would never win any races,because I liked their stamina,they stayed healthy,without med`s, and clocked from 500 & 600 mile races...I can`t ask any more from a pigeon,other then maybe win a race every now & then.....Pigeons that can race well,without medicine,and injections of any kind,and very hard to find...

I think I have a colony of pigeons that can live a long life,without med`s...My old 1998 #1 stock cock flew for 10 minutes with my YB`s today...He has never been medicated or had injections of any kind....Only maybe a litte Clorox,or Apple Cider Vineger in the water...And NOT at the same time !!! Alamo


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like the exact same kind of birds I have. Never had vaccinations or medication, not even ACV or clorox. Only food, clean water, excercise and pro-biotic twice a year.

Jim


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I am just a beginner and i believe in this approach ,keep up the good work


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone happen to have any extra young birds from their super hearty stock for a second year racer?


Sounds like a great flock to have!!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Alamo Alamo,
I have a video of you last year sneaking down behind your barn with a crate full of birds and a bottle of PMV med and some needle syringes..So I'll be up soon to pick up a couple of them RC's of yours.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never had any pigeons with pox either. I've had a couple young doves pop up with it, but that's it.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pox most often will only show up in young birds. And it depends where you live If you get it or not or how often it will show up. PMV well you are lucky. And probably MORE LUCKY because the people you race with vac. for PMV so your birds are not exposed. And you are LUCKY because most clubs require pmv vaccine before you race. DOES your club Many people do not use much mEDS. But PMV should be used as a vaccine. One day you might see your luck go away. Because you have to admit you have been lucky. Thank your club members.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Just curious alamo , What would your procedure be if pmv ripped through your breeding , racing and stock lofts tomorro ? and was spreading fast . how would you handle it ?

brian .


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

When we had a PMV outbreak here,and around the USA,I just tried to use common sense....The virus is spread through the air...The pigeons droppings get watery,and the birds throw up feed overnight mostly...So this is what I did,and I told my fellow club members to do the same...Too bad,they didn`t listen to me...
I locked the young birds out of the loft all day...They had water only all day out...When I let them in,late in the evening,I fed only small seeds...(Canary or Parakkeet) with added brown rice...No peas,corn etc.....Just small grains,that will digest easy...
The birds did not lose any weight,and didn`t throw up any food....They were out all day in the fresh air...They didn`t have to breathe each other`s germs....The loft was cleaned after the birds were let out,and dryed up,so that is was so to speak germ free...
After 7 to 10 days,the birds recovered...I only lost one RCH....My good buddy lost 68 pigeons...My other good friend lost 42....And that`s what happened long ago...None of my OB`s or stock birds came down with the problem...Lucky ?? Maybe so...But I think any animal that can survive without medicine,will in the long run,be a much healthier animal,and produce children that will survive,and live to a ripe old age also....Alamo

PS:I don`t profess to have the best racing pigeons,but,my biggest problem is what to do with all the good birds I have that live so long...I could & never have culled a good pigeon,that has lived to a ripe old age...I can`t get my heart to do that...I`ve had more good birds(older),succomb to hawks,then anything else....If they don`t get sick and die,it`s either mother nature takes them,or a hawk...I had a 19yr old BBC(#1 sire) at the time,got hit by a hawk flying around...That`s the way he wanted to go out I guess...He didn`t want to be locked up,so I used to let him out with the YB`s every day...He enjoyed life to the fullest...Before he left this world,he produced a daughter that won a 500M combine race...He was the grand sire to a 2 time combine winner...2,022 birds @ 200 miles as a YB....1st Combine 500M as a yearling 750+ birds...The old timer named "Big Blue",was one heck of a Janssen pigeon...The "Brother`s" in Belgium would have loved him.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to think the same as you, then one of our members, who's birds had PMV and didn't tell any one sent a sick bird to a 400 mile race. Well they were in the same creat for 2 1/2 days, the next week half my young birds came down with it, and the other half got infected. Back then I had 2 lofts and my breeders were OK. Now I just have the one loft and you better belive all my birds get the vac every year.
Dave


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That is why clubs Will not let people race that do not vaccinate There birds for PMV. Plus If everyone except 1 vaccinates Then that 1 has less chance of getting PMV. PMV has killed THOUSANDS of birds. Far as other deseases You can get by But from time to time you get something And race birds are crowded into a basket hauled to the race. exposer Is common. Just at shows where the birds are in coops they get sick when other birds are getting sick. I believ PMV is 1 thing that needs and must be vaccinated for. As with the vaccine the hobby stayed alive. Remember 1980 import birds from EGYPT brought into chicago spread PMV before that it was never heard of. THAT is what I remember. And people lost not only there birds but there lifetime of building and improving there birds The first few years after 1980 Now I am glad you have healthy birds And it sounds like you manag them Well. That is a good thing. I just feel PMV is a needed vaccine to stay safe not only for you but others. BUT it is your choice .


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

gbhman said:


> When I read the title of the thread I thought something was wrong and you had to get rid of the birds fast... luckily that isn't the case lol.


I thought the same thing when I read the title.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a thought........I went to clock birds in for this weeks race last night. Each year I have the same concerns as we have two guys who don't vaccinate there birds. Of course it's there choice and one of the guys is 80+ years old and has always had a lot of success on the longest races. 
My concern is for my birds and if I thought others were worried about putting birds in the crate with mine I guess I would vaccinate mine just out of courtesy.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

raftree3 said:


> Just a thought........I went to clock birds in for this weeks race last night. Each year I have the same concerns as we have two guys who don't vaccinate there birds. Of course it's there choice and one of the guys is 80+ years old and has always had a lot of success on the longest races.
> My concern is for my birds and if I thought others were worried about putting birds in the crate with mine I guess I would vaccinate mine just out of courtesy.


That is being safe. And some clubs really inforce vaccinating for PMV.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Luckily PMV has not taken hold in NZ so I do not need to worry about that, I and trying to follow Alamos ideas with my racers, Treated for canker this year and wormed them but next year I will not treat and will see the difference.


----------

